# HAMM December. I want a Dwarf Caiman :)



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

i been told in 2010 it was full of everything from dwarf caimans, hot snakes and basically every reptile known to man.

but have been warned not to travel 2000miles just to get lucky.

people have told me there were none in hamm in september. i just really want to get one from hamm, (makes the trip more exciting  )

does anyone know, or point me in the right direction where i could pre order or get someone to bring one for me?


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Jibber said:


> i been told in 2010 it was full of everything from dwarf caimans, hot snakes and basically every reptile known to man.
> 
> but have been warned not to travel 2000miles just to get lucky.
> 
> ...


Went in september this year. No crocs whatsoever.

Shaun @ Crocodiles of the world has Dwarf African Crocodiles, he might have some more for sale.

He also recently had a clutch of eggs from his dwarf caiman. 

that's your best bet. I spent ages looking for a dwarf croc and europe came up with nothing. Dwarf Caiman are easier to come by though.

Jon


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

:2thumb:
_We hope to have both _
_Cuvier's [*Paleosuchus palpebrosus*] _
_and _
_Schneider's [*Paleosuchus trigonatus*] _
_included with an import of Amazon Basin snakes in about 4 weeks time. _
_Estimated cost £300.00 each._

_PM if interested and I'll let you know when they arrive ..._


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*dwarf caiman?*

remember viper&vine in manchester selling dwarf caiman a while back,maybe they have some more or could point you in wright direction? seen quite alot of these for sale in past while i was looking for some more african dwarf,think there availibillity is better than african dwarf crocodiles?

good luck:2thumb:


----------

